# Pigeon vomiting or regurgitating??



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

Last night around 11pm-12am there was seeds being dropped around and it turns out it was coming from my pigeons mouth. All the seeds were whole and not even digested, so I assume they came fresh from the crop, only being wet, no weird coloration or discharge I could notice. He was on his usual sleeping perch when this happened.
I added some apple cider vinegar to his water and he drank a little but definitely doesn't like the taste. I offered him some flock raiser chicken pellets (which I sometimes mix in the pigeon feed) and he ate some.
This morning on his windowsill he started vomiting(regurgitating?) again 7-8am, throwing up the food I had offered him last night (though this time it was mushy because they were pellets), again nothing too strange looking just mushed up wet chicken food. I took him to the vet, they checked him out and said he looked pretty good, his lungs and heart sounded normal, felt no blockage in the crop other than probably a small air bubble, and to just keep an eye on him for now.
He did not vomit at all during the car rides or at the vets, but when we came back home around 11am-12pm he vomited the food he ate before going to the vets (again whole seeds not digested, just wet/sogged from sitting in the crop). 
He is mostly an inside pigeon where I'll take him outside sometimes. 
He is 4 months old, handraised from around two weeks.
Some pigeon person thought he could be regurgitating for a non-existent baby? I do have a dove aviary against my window, where he likes to hang out at the window sill, and what's where I noticed he vomited, the moment I offered his water at the window; he held his head down where the whole seeds pretty much fell out.
I brought him outside with the other pigeons and he acted normally, cooing and strutting around.
His droppings from last night looked okay, just smaller and not in the usual chunky ball form. Now a bit more watery I assume from not digesting most of the food he ate earlier.

Anyone have any idea what's going on here? No sudden changes to diet or anything I'm not sure why this suddenly happened... planning to take him back to the vet if the problem persists. Right now he is napping.


----------



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

I put him under some dripping water and he took an interest in showering, so he did and preened himself by my little heater afterwards, seemed happy about his lil bath. Ate a little bit and coo'd around, bit my feet.. hasn't vomited anymore since last time when we got home


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I would expect a fecal test and crop swab from the vet, at a minamum. A fungal or canker infection could cause regurgitation. Palpation doesn’t seem adequate to rule out a blockage. I think my vets would offer x-rays, but it’s probably not necessary at this point. 
I would be monitoring his weight, food intake and droppings closely. I wouldn’t be too worried as long as his poop is normal and he isn’t losing weight. If he can taste the ACV you probably added too much. Probiotics might help and they won’t hurt anything.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bootface said:


> I would expect a fecal test and crop swab from the vet, at a minamum. A fungal or canker infection could cause regurgitation. Palpation doesn’t seem adequate to rule out a blockage. I think my vets would offer x-rays, but it’s probably not necessary at this point.
> I would be monitoring his weight, food intake and droppings closely. I wouldn’t be too worried as long as his poop is normal and he isn’t losing weight. If he can taste the ACV you probably added too much. Probiotics might help and they won’t hurt anything.


^^Exactly! Everything I would have said. 
Your vet isn't an avian vet, or the crop swab and fecal would have been done. A regular vet doesn't know much about birds, certainly not pigeons.


----------



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I thought they would check more too... the vet place supposedly works in exotic animals like birds and reptiles as well. I brought my chicken there last time for a respiratory infection and the antibiotics they prescribed helped my birds.
I guess since they heard no wheezing or nothing else seemed off they weren't worried too much about it, thought they would've at least taken fecal samples but it's not like he pooped during the time anyways. How common are canker sores in pigeons and how do they even get them? is it visible in their mouth?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Canker in pigeons refers to a trichomonas infection. It’s a parasitic protazoa that can cause large lesions and masses anywhere in the digestive system. It’s extremely common in pigeons, it’s one of the first thing to check for when a pigeon seems unwell. 

Sometimes you just have to tell a vet exactly what they should check for and how. Ive brought pigeons in to non-avian vets and come out with an accurate diagnosis and the prescription I recommended. I know it can be hard when they’re supposed to know more than you. I’ve been lucky with open minded vets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most exotic vets don't really know much about birds, and nothing about pigeons. If they did, then they would have automatically done those things. You need to either find a good avian vet, or learn as much as you can about pigeons, the common diseases they get, and the different meds. You need to know more so that you ca be proactive in your birds care.
There is a lot of info on this site, and you can google it also. You need to know symptoms for the different things they get and how to treat them.
Canker is caused as bootface has already said, from a protazoa. Most pigeons do carry these, but in a balance that they live with. When under stress, whether from illness or other things, even the change in seasons can cause it, the tricomonas (protazoa) will multiply in the birds system. When that happens, it can cause disease (canker). The medications will knock their numbers back down. When you do see canker in their throat, it doesn't look like a sore. It looks more like a cheesy substance in their mouth or throat, and has a bad smell. But like I said, that isn't always present.


----------



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

It's been a week since the visit to the vets and he has not regurgitated ever since that last time. He has looked pretty good after that day, eats and drinks regularly, behavior is aggressive and confident as usual, his weight has been fairly consistent and droppings have returned to normal, no bad smells from his beak... I'm glad he's okay now I just wonder what that sudden change was 🤔🤔
Also when I search up avian vets in my area, the place I went to is what's recommended to me, I don't have many other places in my area that look at birds unfortunately. Thank you for all your helpful replies!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some places in California who see pigeons. Don't know where they are in relation to you.


Jeanne M. Smith, DVM
6201 C Enterprise Dr.
Diamond Springs, CA. 95619
8037 Fair Oak
Avian Health Services
s Blvd., #104
Carmichael, CA. 95608
530-621-4171


All-Animal Emergency Hospital
1333 9th Ave.
San Francisco, Ca 94122
415-566-0531
Open after hours 6PM-7AM
Some vets there are certified avian; some not, just depends on the night. Completely capable of providing supportive care and stabilization.

All Animals Medical Center
Atilla Molnar, DVM
23815 Ventura Blvd.
Calabasas, CA 91302

Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital, Inc
Dr. Jenkins, DVM, ABVP Avian
2317 Hotel Circle S. Suite C
San Diego, CA 92108
Phone: 619-260-1412
Fax: 619-260-1499
Pet pigeons and probably ferals if the rescuer accepts financial responsibility.

For The Birds Veterinary Hospital
1136 B DeAnza Blvd.
San Jose, CA
408-255-1739

Medical Center for Birds
Dr. Brian L. Speer
Dr. Scott L. Ford
3805 Main St.
Oakley, CA
925-625-1878
www.medicalcenterforbirds.com

Wildwood Veterinary Hospital
1115 Lucchesi Dr.
San Jose, CA
408-265-8811

4 Corners Veterinary Clinic
1126 Meadows Way
Concord, CA
925-685-0512

Dr. Roger Levoy
Baldy View Animal Clinic
1497 Foothill Boulevard
La Verne, Ca 91750-3451
Phone: (909) 596-7771

Consultation is $ 50 plus set up fee for $ 3.00
Lab (fecal) - $35.++

DR. Mark Restani
1570 Bryant Street
Daly City, CA
650-991-1761


California Rehabbers

Sierra Wildlife Rescue
P.O. Box 2127
Placerville, CA
530-621-4661
Located in the Sacramento Foothills
http://www.sierrawildliferescue.org/photo.htm


Dr. Dunlop
Skyway Pet Clinic
7334 Skyway Blvd
Paradise, California 95969
503-877-4154
http://www.skywaypethospital.com/index/


Wildlife Care
5211 Patrol Road
McChellan, CA 95652
916-965-9453
http://wildlifecareassociation.net/


----------



## Nuklear (Oct 10, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Here are some places in California who see pigeons. Don't know where they are in relation to you.
> 
> 
> Jeanne M. Smith, DVM
> ...


Thank you for all these references, unfortunately they're all too far away from me except for one, closest being about an hour away... but hopefully I can give them a call or text regarding any questions if I ever have to! Maybe it's possible they know anyone else within the area


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they may know others in your area. Even a regular vet will sometimes give you the names of avian vets in the area. Then you just need to check and see if they will see pigeons. Always tell them it is your pet. Often they won't see feral, but will see a pet pigeon.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

You can check this list too, maybe you'll find something that is more convenient:

https://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/California/


----------

